# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) عطل ادخل البطاقة حل مشكلة السيم كارت للاى فون 3gs 3g

## adnanphone

*حل مشكلة السيم كارت للاى فون 3gs اولا تاكد من مسار السيم اد كان المسارات سليمة فجرب هد الحل
 الدي في الصرة*

----------

